# Adding Coffee beans or vanilla in your tupper/humi/coolidor



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

I was wondering if you guys add any coffee beans or a particular spice to your humidor/tupper/coolidor, and what are the pros and cons?

I enjoy the smell of coffee and i threw in a couple beans into my coolidor. i hope the aroma sticks to my cigars. SMELLS SO GOOD! 
*i added some dunkin donut coffee beans like 8-10 beans in a 40-70ct coolidor. Currently have 35-40 cigars in the coolidor.

Should i remove it? Does it hurt? Has it been done?


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> I was wondering if you guys add any coffee beans or a particular spice to your humidor/tupper/coolidor, and what are the pros and cons?
> 
> I enjoy the smell of coffee and i threw in a couple beans into my coolidor. i hope the aroma sticks to my cigars. SMELLS SO GOOD!
> *i added some dunkin donut coffee beans like 8-10 beans in a 40-70ct coolidor. Currently have 35-40 cigars in the coolidor.
> ...


Hmm.. I would never do it personally. Tainting the original flavour/aroma of a cigar. But I'm a firm believer in the motto 'to each his/her own'.

I really doubt it'll tamper with the actual flavor of the cigar. Probably just give it a coffee scent when put up to the nose and smelt directly. Since oil does not evaporate, the oils of the coffee beans will never get in to the cigars, but if may give your stogies a bit of a [pre-lit] coffee smell to them 

Maybe try an experiment - get some cheaper stogies, put them in a zip-lock bag with surrounded with different stuff. One with coffee beans, one with cinnamon sticks, etc...  Although, unless some actual physical matter of the stuff gets into the cigar, I highly doubt it will influence the taste of the cigar at all.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if it will work, but if that's what you are aiming for? Just beware that most times with infused sticks (and I presume other flavors), once they are in the for a short period of time, it sort of sticks. Hence, why most keep their infused sticks in a separate humidor/tupperware. 

I'm not sure if this method is going to add much flavor, it will likely make them smell differently though.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Not in a ****'s age.

8-10 beans in a cooler won't do anything. If you put a pound in there for 6mo-yr, you might get a hint of coffee.

I've never seen this done, but I spoke with a manufacturer who was planning on releasing a line that would come with some "gucci" beans surrounding the cigars. Not sure how this would work, since coffee storage and cigar storage are light years apart.

I have seen this done with bourbon and cognac. An older friend of mine had a small humidor he used for infusing mild (Montecristo) cigars by placing a shot of bourbon inside. The humidor was nearly completely seasoned with bourbon and within 6-9mos, so were the cigars. Im not a bourbon guy, but the cigars actually tasted nice.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> , since coffee storage and cigar storage are light years apart.
> 
> I have seen this done with bourbon and cognac. An older friend of mine had a small humidor he used for infusing mild (Montecristo) cigars by placing a shot of bourbon inside. The humidor was nearly completely seasoned with bourbon and within 6-9mos, so were the cigars. Im not a bourbon guy, but the cigars actually tasted nice.


I never even thought of that (then again I'm not even thinking of flavoring my stogies) - but yah... maybe a small travel humidor. Season the cedar with rum or whiskey and keep some cheaper cigars in it for a couple months.

Of course, it would be easier just to sip a glass of scotch on the rocks while smoking your cigar


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Yea unless Heartfelt comes out with some coffee bean type of beads, i dont see this happening. Thats an awesome idea with the bourbon, he actually seasoned a separate humidor with bourbon before adding a shop glass into the humidor?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

obleedo said:


> Yea unless Heartfelt comes out with some coffee bean type of beads, i dont see this happening. Thats an awesome idea with the bourbon, he actually seasoned a separate humidor with bourbon before adding a shop glass into the humidor?


Not exactly. Bear in mind that I'd barely been out of diapers when he originally seasoned it, but I was told he just put a short shot of bourbon in an already seasoned humidor. He had kept the bourbon in there for so long that the wood had become completely permeated with bourbon. Once a year thereafter, he'd put another short shot in there for a couple weeks to maintain. He said that keeping the bourbon in there with cigars would produce soggy, poorly burning cigars.

This was actually very popular for a long, long time. It sort of fell out of vogue sometime around the late 1970's. That's around the time infused cigars began to appear en mass.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmm, interesting. You are like a big bag of knowledge my friend haha


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I may have to isolate a couple cigars just to experiment. I love coffee but I've never smoked it. :dunno::biggrin1:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been there done that. Kept coffee beans in a humidor years ago and let it sit for months. Guess what I smelled? Coffee beans that after a month got weaker to the smell and added nothing to the cigar. The only thing worth putting in your tupperador is cedar sheets, sticks and beads...add cigars and you're done.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

A few years ago I was having a hard time finding my beloved Mayorgas, so I read here on puff (then Clubstogie) that coffee infusing could be done. So I took an old cigar box and tossed in about a half inch of *freshly ground* coffee. Then I would toss in a half dozen sticks of some cigars that were mild and had fallen out of favor with me, and let them sit in there for about 3 weeks. The cigars did pick up the coffee smell and I think, a slight coffee flavor. But that was ground coffee and not whole beens. I also tossed in a humidity pack to keep the cigar from drying out too bad. It worked but marginally. I never tried adding in more coffee. Maybe that would have helped.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MrMayorga said:


> A few years ago I was having a hard time finding my beloved Mayorgas, so I read here on puff (then Clubstogie) that coffee infusing could be done. So I took an old cigar box and tossed in about a half inch of *freshly ground* coffee. Then I would toss in a half dozen sticks of some cigars that were mild and had fallen out of favor with me, and let them sit in there for about 3 weeks. The cigars did pick up the coffee smell and I think, a slight coffee flavor. But that was ground coffee and not whole beens. I also tossed in a humidity pack to keep the cigar from drying out too bad. It worked but marginally. I never tried adding in more coffee. Maybe that would have helped.


Aha,,,you might have hit on the key ingredient...ground coffee. Makes me want to do this again and seal the tupperware with some marginal yard gars and see what happens? Don't want to use my Blue Mountain Coffee Beans either,,maybe some cheap house blend?:ask:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Since the oils oxide fairly quickly after roasting (coffee) I'd think you'd have to replace them quite often.
Ground and sealed might work better but I'd still replace them after a few days time.

Grind, sit in humi two days top, replace, make coffee with grinds out of humidor. Hummm, almost (almost I say) temped to try. But certainly not with one of my main humidors....inexpensive 50 count would work...let's see what Cbid has.....

darn ideas!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> Since the oils oxide fairly quickly after roasting (coffee) I'd think you'd have to replace them quite often.
> Ground and sealed might work better but I'd still replace them after a few days time.
> 
> Grind, sit in humi two days top, replace, make coffee with grinds out of humidor. Hummm, almost (almost I say) temped to try. But certainly not with one of my main humidors....inexpensive 50 count would work...let's see what Cbid has.....
> ...


As long as the grounds/beans are not sitting out in the elements they should stay fresh...I keep my beans in a cannister for a few weeks that is airtight. I'm going to let mine sit in my A/C room and see what goes...the light bulb started with an idea!


----------

